# Hilarious new look



## myboydoc (May 12, 2008)

What do you think of Doc's new look? I was playing around on photo bucket and made this and just had to share it :lol:

http://s65.photobucket.com/albums/h205/br549_red/?action=view&current=horsevideos018-2.jpg


----------



## jiffers328 (May 29, 2008)

lol haha love the hat!


----------



## myboydoc (May 12, 2008)

Yeah, There is this special Indiana Jones thing on there so I gave him the hat .  my favorite part is the cigar :lol:


----------



## jiffers328 (May 29, 2008)

lol 
he looks cute!


----------



## alstaxidermy (May 27, 2008)

lol! That is too clever! I'm jealous 'cause I'm just too slow to figure that out and do it on my own!


----------



## PoptartShop (Jul 25, 2010)

He is adorable, LOL that's soo funny!


----------



## kickshaw (May 7, 2008)

that's hiliarious!

btw, love his registered name!


----------



## Jubilee Rose (May 28, 2008)

Haha. Cute.


----------



## myboydoc (May 12, 2008)

Thanks guys :wink:


----------



## myboydoc (May 12, 2008)

kickshaw said:


> that's hiliarious!
> 
> btw, love his registered name!


 Thanks! But to tell you the truth that is acually his show name. his reg. name is Doctor Dry.  but there isn't that big of diference betwenn the show and reg. I just have a different show name for the fun of it. :wink: But thakns anyways


----------



## kickshaw (May 7, 2008)

well the registered name is cute, too!


----------



## americancowgurl31391 (Jul 9, 2007)

what a cutie!!


----------



## my2geldings (Feb 18, 2008)

Love the style, very indiana jonesey


----------



## myboydoc (May 12, 2008)

kickshaw said:


> well the registered name is cute, too!


Thanks


----------



## chasin the dream (Jun 2, 2008)

heyy..whats upp doc.u go on HC too right? im pretty sure! ooh he is too cute!


----------



## Dapy (Jun 3, 2008)

It's unhealthy to smoke 8) And I just love that hat


----------



## myboydoc (May 12, 2008)

chasin the dream said:


> heyy..whats upp doc.u go on HC too right? im pretty sure! ooh he is too cute!


 Yeah, I do! I thought I reconized you!


----------



## myboydoc (May 12, 2008)

Dapy said:


> It's unhealthy to smoke 8) And I just love that hat


Yeah, when my dad saw the pic he was like " that is not true, horses can't smoke, it will ruin his lungs" :lol:


----------



## Dapy (Jun 3, 2008)

myboydoc said:


> Dapy said:
> 
> 
> > It's unhealthy to smoke 8) And I just love that hat
> ...


 :lol: but he's right :wink:


----------



## myboydoc (May 12, 2008)

Dapy said:


> myboydoc said:
> 
> 
> > Dapy said:
> ...


Yeah I know. I can't beleive all the problems it can cause! :shock: That is one thing in life I do not wish to try :wink:


----------



## Dapy (Jun 3, 2008)

myboydoc said:


> Dapy said:
> 
> 
> > myboydoc said:
> ...


Pretty smart 8) I really like the horse, he seems cute


----------



## myboydoc (May 12, 2008)

Dapy said:


> myboydoc said:
> 
> 
> > Dapy said:
> ...


Thanks! Wow, this is alot of quotes :lol:


----------



## Dapy (Jun 3, 2008)

myboydoc said:


> Dapy said:
> 
> 
> > myboydoc said:
> ...


 :lol: another quote, I mean it, he seems very cute, how old is he ?


----------



## myboydoc (May 12, 2008)

Dapy said:


> myboydoc said:
> 
> 
> > Dapy said:
> ...


He turned twenty five on may fifteenth. He is in better shape than you would think though. He is a very good jumper wich suprised me.


----------



## Dapy (Jun 3, 2008)

myboydoc said:


> Dapy said:
> 
> 
> > myboydoc said:
> ...


I thought he was younger, like 10 or so :roll: stupid me


----------



## myboydoc (May 12, 2008)

Dapy said:


> myboydoc said:
> 
> 
> > Dapy said:
> ...


Don't worry about it!  He really looks and acts alot younger than he acually is :wink:


----------



## Dapy (Jun 3, 2008)

myboydoc said:


> Dapy said:
> 
> 
> > myboydoc said:
> ...


You're right, he looks alot younger than he is


----------

